# Counter Evangelism?



## BobVigneault (May 5, 2004)

This site was an eye opener. I was surfing for some links on Presup when I happened on this site maintained by a 'theistic satanist'. It's for pagans, atheists and satanists who really want to do their homework to beat us at our own game. The information is surprisingly comprehensive, particularly the articles on Presup and Calvinism.

Tread carefully, dark things are a foot. The ability of the stoney heart and rebel mind to suppress the truth is frightening.
.

http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/dvera/CoEvan/index.html


----------



## JonathonHunt (May 5, 2004)

Its horrible reading, just horrible.

But you get answers by just looking at a few things. Who will believe what these people say? Those who want to. Those who will swallow the lies and blatant twisting of the scripture...

I'd be glad to be hit by some of that 'counter-evangelism' any day. Its feeble.


----------



## Preach (May 5, 2004)

Paul,
I've got Bahnsen's tapes &quot;Martin under the microscope&quot; in my backseat. I am almost finished the series. If I recall, Martin's grandfather actually indoctrinated him in atheism. I cannot even begin to imagine how much torment in hell God will inflict uponthose two men throughout eternity(Martin and his grandaddy), if they did not turn to Christ. Paul, is Michael Martin still alive. I know Dr. Stein is dead. What about Tabash, and the ever fiesty and persistent Douglas Barker (ex preacher!). For all you Bahnsenians who are familiar with these names, have you prayed for each of the men by name. Other than Stein, I'm starting to pray now. 
Thanks,
Bobby


----------

